# BBQ fish on a stick recipe?



## Power-Append (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanna try the japanese style, that they BBQ the fish on a stick. Got any recipe?

Thank You


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 22, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I do not have a Japanese recipe ... only a Mediterranean one ... However, the method is very easy and can be adopted to other ingredients ...

Needs: a skillet with grids and Olive Oil ( an oil that works with Japanese ) and / or a broiler in one´s oven 

1) MARINATE the fish in cubes : salt, lemon juice, spices of choice 
2) then remove from marinade and pat dry a bit and place on metal skewers alternating for example: a cube of fish and then, a cherry tomato, then a wedge of onion, then a cube of fish etcetra 
3) heat oil on medium high flame or a broiler in oven, and grill or broil about 4 minutes per side for just opaque ( a punto ) 

One can dip in wasabi for a hint of picante and place a tiny disc of fresh ginger on each skewer 

Enjoy ... I would marinate in SAKE & JAPANESE KIKOMANN 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## spork (Mar 22, 2012)

It would be helpful if you could elaborate the question...

BBQ - the Japanese don't barbecue.  tomato sauces aren't used for marinating or basting, but sometimes for braising, fsh.  do you mean like a hibachi grill used at izakaya eateries?
fish - which species? are you asking about whole fish or shish kebab?
stick - wooden skewers?

Or, is it maybe a Gorton's frozen stick of breaded fish, baked then tossed in barbecue sauce (which doesn't sound very Japanese)?

My guess is, you might be asking about shioyaki...


----------



## Cerise (Mar 22, 2012)

spork;1122193[B said:
			
		

> ]It would be helpful if you could elaborate the question...[/B]
> 
> BBQ - the Japanese don't barbecue. tomato sauces aren't used for marinating or basting, but sometimes for braising, fsh. do you mean like a hibachi grill used at izakaya eateries?
> fish - which species? are you asking about whole fish or shish kebab?
> ...


 
I was wondering the same.  I tried a google for Japanese fish on a stick and came up with whole fish (mackerel), fish balls, and some other variations.  Was it dipped in batter?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 23, 2012)

*Clarifying: Japanese Marinade for Fish & Shrimp Kebabs*

Firstly, it seems that because I had mentioned two types of marinade and items to pair on the skewers, there was alot of confusion.

1) TYPES OF FISH THIS WORKS GREAT WITH ARE: firm and white, Cod or Fresh Alaskan Salmon, firm Seabass or Corvina ... ( since I live in Mediterranean, I would use Norwegian Salmon, fresh Cod or Sea Bass or Monkfish ) ... I personally would not use Mackeral, as it is on boney side for starters and it is a blue fish ... I prefer white fish or Salmon or Red Tuna ...

2) I would have the Fish Monger CUBE it ... so that it fits real nicely on the skewers, and I would tell him what your menu is ...

3) JAPANESE MARINADE: 

Mirin or Dry Jerez wine 
Dashi
Fresh Ginger Grated  
Spring onion
Sake 
white pepper
Kikkoman low salt or other Japanese sauce similar 
sesame seeds
a few threads of sea algaes 
flake cayenne dry red pepper or a tiny tiny bit of Wasabi whisked in
salt and black pepper 
minced fresh garlic
julienne sliced Daikon

4) after you have marinated the fish, pat dry and place on the skewers as follows:

fish, a disc of ginger, fish, a small onion, fish, a garlic clove, fish, Daikon radish, fish ... then, soak the skewer in the reserve marinade and lastly;

5)  dip in sesame seeds as if to coat ... 

6)   and broil ... 3 mins. per side 

*** I use cherry tomatoes, as I am a tomato aficionada, and the tomato gives marinades and sauces a lovely color and fragrance.     

*** it shall be Japanese, based on Japanese products sold obviously for export Market ... 

 Margi.


----------

